# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Здоровый образ жизни >  О пользе коровьей мочи

## Толя

Харе Кришна! Примите мои поклоны.
Очень нужна информация о пользе коровьей мочи, говорят у кого-то из махараджей есть семинар на эту тему(вообще нужен этот семинар). Очень нужно, пойдет вся информация, желательно, чтобы она была именно наша.
Спасибо, за ранее.

----------


## venkata

> Харе Кришна! Примите мои поклоны.
> Очень нужна информация о пользе коровьей мочи, говорят у кого-то из махараджей есть семинар на эту тему(вообще нужен этот семинар). Очень нужно, пойдет вся информация, желательно, чтобы она была именно наша.
> Спасибо, за ранее.


Харе Кришна!На семинаре по варнашраме в этом году Балабадра пр.(министр по защите коров в ИСКОН) говорил,что не от всех коров моча лечебная,а только от породы с горбом.В горбу этих коров находится нерв,поглощающий энергию солнца.

----------


## Толя

Спасибо. Должно быть руководство, хотя бы как о молоке. Нюансов много, наверняка есть кто-то, кто их упорядочил, как Бхактиведанта Садху Махарад свои семинары, как Враджендра Кумар прабху "Самое сокровенное знание", как Лакшми Нараяна прабху свою "Культуру неподвластную времени". Я слышал, что есть нечто подобное о моче. А если честно, то я должен был взять этот диск у одного преданного, он был проездом с Прабхавишну Свами, через нашу ятру, но он уехал, я не успел. Диск был "пообещан", теперь собираю с миру по нитке. Информации много, действительно. Но в одном месте так, в другом так...

----------


## baladasa

на сайте Голос Вед есть лекция Серебрякова - лечение продуктами коровы

----------


## Толя

> на сайте Голос Вед есть лекция Серебрякова - лечение продуктами коровы


Вот! По вашей милости, дорогие преданные, мы сейчас соберем здесь самую большую коллекцию материала о пользе коровьей мочи, в рунете. Спасибо, но этого мало.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Спрячьте хотя бы в просто так темку, а то инквизиторам моча опять в голову ударит

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

А чего вы так за инквизиторов беспокоитесь? Из вайшнавского милосердия?

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

а вам чего?

----------


## Прабхавати деви даси

Балабхадра прабху говорил, что если нет коровы индийской породы с горбом, то подойдет и наша. Нужно только, чтобы корова была здоровая и паслась в чистом месте, не на свалке близко от города, или на полях, обрабатываемых пестицидами и нитратами. То есть обычные колхозные коровы не подходят, их кормят непонятно чем... и пасутся они на засеваемых искусственно пастбищах, где всего 3-4 вида трав растут. Как и мед пчел с диких разнотравных полей лечебнее, чем с полей, засеянных монокультурой, так и коровья моча или молоко с разнотравья целебнее, чем с искусственно засеянных или вообще, когда коровы не пасутся, а их кормят привозными кормами.
Поищите лекции Мадхавы махараджа (раньше его звали Махамантра прабху), он недавно был у нас, так интересно рассказывал о лечебных свойствах коровьей мочи. Рецептов массу знает, тайны всякие... К сожалению у нас не записаны его лекции.
На форуме на одной из тем говорится про бычью мочу, что даже один ее запах может сделать бесплодную женщину плодной. 
Балабхадра прабху говорит, что бычья (воловья) моча слишком ядреная, очень могущественная, с ней нужно осторожно...
  
Наши ребята Рай и Балу.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> а вам чего?


А мне всё равно, чего им там в голову стукает.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> А мне всё равно, чего им там в голову стукает.


Ну и зря. 
Если в суде по БГ прочитают это все, то никого тут не похвалят потом. Мочевой экстремизм, он, знаете ли, огого какой опасный

----------


## АкхилаРасаАмритаДаса

суд уже окончился нашим успехом-КРИШНАитов...а моча КОРОВЬЯ-прекрасное средство и от болезней грубого и тонкого(ментального)плана!!!

----------


## Толя

На самом деле, уже прошло три года, а лучшего лекарство (относительно), я не встречал. Здоровье в принципе очень не очень.

Вот несколько примеров:
- Лет с 12 была всегда заложена одна ноздря. Три месяца приема гомутры, десять минут отхаркиваний и высмаркиваний, и вуаля, уже год дышу обеими ноздрями.
- Зима, уснул с приоткрытым окном, резко похолодало, проснулся с болью в горле, выпил гомутры, горло прошло моментально. Я выпил не как лекарство от горла, а потому что я пью полугодовой курс.
- Налет на языке из покон веку белый, три месяца гомутры и я увидел, что-там под налетом.

Тот кто не обладает верой, ни когда не поймут, что это. Причем коровья моча действует вопреки религиозным убеждениям и мне все равно кто там и что думает. Пусть докажет обратное, иначе идет лесом. Средство удивительное, но специфическое. Я так понимаю, простым смертным не дано, но мы по милости Шрилы Прабхупады, можем воспринимать это и использовать на благо.

Вопрос в том, как её правильно получать, какую можно употреблять, какую нет, как и в какое время собирать, на что нужно обращать внимание и т.п.????
Сейчас я заказываю дистиллированную из Индии, в принципе доволен. Настолько доволен, что вылечил маму и сестру, теперь они не кашляют и не чихают и еще двух людей. Со своим здоровьем я могу сказать однозначно, коровью мочу пить буду ))

----------


## Лена_Г

> На самом деле, уже прошло три года, а лучшего лекарство (относительно), я не встречал. Здоровье в принципе очень не очень.
> 
> Вот несколько примеров:
> - Лет с 12 была всегда заложена одна ноздря. Три месяца приема гомутры, десять минут отхаркиваний и высмаркиваний, и вуаля, уже год дышу обеими ноздрями.
> - Зима, уснул с приоткрытым окном, резко похолодало, проснулся с болью в горле, выпил гомутры, горло прошло моментально. Я выпил не как лекарство от горла, а потому что я пью полугодовой курс.
> - Налет на языке из покон веку белый, три месяца гомутры и я увидел, что-там под налетом.
> 
> Тот кто не обладает верой, ни когда не поймут, что это. Причем коровья моча действует вопреки религиозным убеждениям и мне все равно кто там и что думает. Пусть докажет обратное, иначе идет лесом. Средство удивительное, но специфическое. Я так понимаю, простым смертным не дано, но мы по милости Шрилы Прабхупады, можем воспринимать это и использовать на благо.
> 
> ...


Здравствуйте, Толя! Очень полезная информация.  Я недавно начала принимать коровью мочу в таблетках (выпаренная). На уровне физики еще рано что то замечать, но по состоянию- заметила некую легкость и радость. Вы замечали какие либо изменения в ваших настроениях, привычных способов реагирования, характере? И еще, я вот думаю может тоже дистиллированную потом заказывать, вместо сухой, выпаренной? Если несложно, напишите пожалуйста, где вы заказываете. Хочется из проверенных источников брать...

----------


## Александр Н

Буквально на днях встречал инфу, что в коровьей моче индийские ученые нашли соли золота. Вспомню где - выложу сюда.

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

> Буквально на днях встречал инфу, что в коровьей моче индийские ученые нашли соли золота. Вспомню где - выложу сюда.


Вот - если не ошибаюсь, то это она? Враджендра Кумар прабху постил: http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post149514

----------


## Лена_Г

Дорогие друзья! Есть ли у кого либо информация, в каком виде лучше принимать коровью мочу. Выпаренную, в таблетках,или дистиллированную?
Очень интересная информация про соли золота, спасибо!

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> в каком виде лучше принимать мочу. Выпаренную, в таблетках,или дистиллированную?


Можно и свежую из под коровы. Если не выпарить, то к обеду или к концу дня она в жарком климате сильно портится

----------


## Ivan (гость)

Министерство закупок должно серьезно подумать над тем, чтобы вместо мяса (коров и т д, + лука, чеснока, яиц, рыбы) закупать коровью мочу или продукты из нее.

"Кто коровью мочу пьет - тот здоровеньким помрёт"  :biggrin1:

----------

